# IN SHOCK/DENIAL, COULD THIS BE RIGHT? BFP I THINK!!



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all

I need anyone and everyones advice again!!!...... sorry. 

Im now on day 28, the daft person that i am i did test on days 25,26,27 and today.  (i couldnt help myself). They all had faint (and i mean faint) lines, but getting better each day. I rang the clinic today and theyve booked us in for a scan on 20th july. (first day of last period was 29th May). They dont need to see me at all!! i dont know what to do, id really like it confirming as im not convinced this is accurate. Can i go to my gp and get a test? just to put my mind at rest? and does anyone know how long it takes to get the results?

(TMI) = i have cream discharge (sorry) n bit smelly, yak i know its far tmi. Whats happening i just dont understand?

Dazed and confused,  amanda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

ps - im trying to think positive ,


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations Amanda on your BFP        
A faint line is a BFP and will only get stronger as the days progress. You can go to your GP and do a test or you can wait until your scan but fingerscrossed the result wont change. Your in the club so to speak so love every minute of it!
Ba
x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

sounds like a congratulations to me hun all my test with both dd were all faint in fact they were just visable
well done hun 
lea-Anne x


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

OHHHHHH GOOD!!! yeyyyyyyyy..............

thank you ladies i feel abit better now altho still anxious but im supposing its part and parcel of it.

phewwwwwwwww....  oh can breath again lol........... 

thank you  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

has your   sunck in yet hun? are you telling ppl or are you just going to wait till your first trymester is over? bet your still on cloud 9 how did you dh take the news?


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, its not sunk in at all, just dosnt seem real!! the nigly tummy seems real   but i just keep thinking 'the witch' will come. i mwishing it dosnt, altho would be day 32 now and still not sign of it. DH really happy but also scared the same as me as we;'ve never got this far before.

Couldnt really keep it quiet as eveyone knew we were on treatment and permanently asks me when ever they see me. Im just hoping i wont have to tell them the worse happened.

I THINK IM GOING LOOPY  - VERY PARANOID. Is this normal?

love amanda xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Amanda,

Congratulations sounds like all is good news!

I had a similiar thing happen to me.  My cycles are all over the place and I only did a pg test because I thought i had a water infection and wanted to take some antibiotics.  We expected a negative as normal so we didn't even raise our hopes as the doc wouldn't give me antibiotics until i had done a test even though we knew the outcome would be negative.

But no we got the shock of our life it was a very faint line and I still wasn't convinced and needed a 2nd test which was still faint but in the end I booked in for a scan as prvious I had an ectopic on my 2nd pregnancy and if I ever got pregnant again I would have to have an immediate scan.

The day came and when we went they found a sac which was empty but also fluid at the top of my tube which is a sign of ectopic so we were gutted and thought the worse but had to have blood tests every 48 hours and fortunately all was okay and so far so good!

So just want to say good luck and keep in touch.

Scouser  xx


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Morning Scouser

Thank you or your words of wisdom, its good to know that there really are some happy endings out there. 

I did another test this morning and it was a very dark positive, so happy happy at the moment. 

We,ve been booked in for a scan on 20th july so hopefully all will be ok, such a nerve racking time isnt it!!!!   

i hope all goes well with you too, take care, Amanda x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Just want to offer you my congratulations... you must be in another zone!! Lovely to see


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Crazy fi, 

I still cant beleive it just dosnt seem real, im hoping it will when i see it on screen, good luck i hope all your dreams come true , you deserve it. (i read your bio) 


I was on depo prevera too and i also blame that for my infertility, i could kill the dr's that used me as a guinea pig without me knowing.   

take care,    ,

Amanda x


----------



## Flip-Flop (May 29, 2007)

Hi Amanda  

Just wanted to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to you both.                    

Have you called your doctors to find out if you can do a urine test - I think that they are normally back within the week, call them and ask them.  At least this could possibly put your minds at rest until your scan on the 20th - you could also find out how long a blood test would take as well.

I love it when I come across the success stories on here.   

Look forward to you posting another message with your scan results!!

Lots of  

Kerri (Flip-Flop)


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi your local chemist does testing and you get the results there and then,i had 2 tests done that way,think its about £6 well done to you


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Amanda and DH,

enjoy your dream come true xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats Amanda !!!!

Nix


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello All

*Flip-flop* ive asked the dr and they wont touch me with a bardge pole with me being under the clinic, until they refer me back to them   i will post my scan results, i soo hope all is ok down there!! 

*lilacbunnykins* i never knew the chemist did them ill try that one thank you. 

*Nix & Crazyfi * thank you, thank you  

lots of love and a big thank you to you all

amanda xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi amanda hope you are ok. have you came down to earth yet?
you got any morning sickness??


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

hi kelli

No not had any sickness yet? apart from boobs tender at times, thats only sympton ive had. When do these symptons kick in? (oh and today im very moody!) is that something to do with it?xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi amanda moody is the only symtom i got when i was pg with dd i never had any thing it was great. make the most of it.xxxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I was about 5 or 6 weeks with DD when i foolishly said that i had no symptoms at all and wasnt it funny how all these women were sick in the mornings etc and wasnt i lucky that i was in such good shape....... That night i started to be sick and was sick 24 hours a day until i gave birth to her! Enjoy being symtom free while you can!

xxxxx


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

oh my goodness, id better enjoy being sympton free whilst i can then lol.... maybe i may have changed my luck now, will keep u informed xx


----------



## Shaz34 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Amanda,
Just wanted to wish you congrats on your BFP.  I too got one this month, and was a bit in shock.  It is my 2nd cycle of clomid, and I did 2 cheaper preg tests which had faint lines, then went out and bought a clearblue digital one to confirm as I couldnt believe it.  I havent had a chance to call my doc yet but may get a scan around the same time as you.  I am really nervous too.  

The only symptoms I've noticed are tender boobs at times, and v slight nausea.  I dont know if its connected, but my appetite has gone a bit too.  My sis sussed straight away when she saw me as she asked where I got these boobs from.  Must be bigger!

With my DD now 4, I didnt have any major symptoms all through the pregnancy, except for being huge!  I'm hoping for the same again, but am going to watch what I eat this time.  Its hard to be too excited though, as my last pregnancy ended in m/c so I just want to get past the scan without any problems.  I am trying to be positive though.  

You can keep us up to date with how you're getting on.  

Take Care
Shaz


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello, 

It is hard to be excited, but im so sure if i do get excited ill miscarry. Weird isnt it cos i want to scream it from the rooftops, and want a bump to grow so much. Hopefully wotn be too long tho.

Boobs are a litttle tender but nothing more really, apart from some nigly pains down below. I do know wht u mean about the scan, i think i may feel alittle safer then (if everythings o.k) seems so far away and its only a week on friday!!

Will keep u posted when have tyhe scan, (keep me posted too)

Thanks for all your input everyone, dont know where id be without ff!!  

lots of love amanda x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Try to just enjoy being on your cloud ,and try not to worry worry unless worry worries you    easier said than done I know hun xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi amanda,

      Thats great news hun congratulations. 

    My tests were all faint lines to start with and i did loads,they got darker by the day though.

    Good luck with your scan hun.xxx


----------

